# "THE MAGNUM OPUS" Daemoness Cimmerian 7 String ( build that will also be coming soon)



## Khaine88 (May 6, 2011)

Ok so I was going to hold of making this thread until my build date was closer, 
but what the hell I'm gonna fucking explode if I dont share this with anyone haha, 
So back In February I Drove 40mins from my house in Wales to Dylans place in Bristol,
and put my deposit down and specced out my Guitar, 
and the below is what followed that speccing session (If speccing is even a word).


Set-neck
Right-Handed
7 String
scale: 25.5 inch
body wood: Figured Black Limba
top wood: Flamed Koa
neckwoods: 5 Piece Flamed Maple and Honduras Rosewood/Purple Heart Stringers
(Still undecided between the two going to work it out with Dylan)
fingerboard wood: Cocobolo with NO sapwood
headstock face wood: Flamed Koa
Thumb Contour on Neck Joint
headstock shape: Daemoness 4 up 3 down
headstock orientation: Reversed
27 Frets
fingerboard end shape: Angled
White plastic/Black Plastic binding, Undecided atm ><
Glow in the Dark side dots
Extra Jumbo Frets
Bareknuckle VHII Neck and Bareknuckle Rebel Yell Bridge(Black No Holed Covers)
5-way blade switch
Shadow Killswitch Pot in the Volume
Music Man JPX BFR Style Layout(1 tone 1 vol 5 way Blade)
Hardware Finish: Black
Hipshot Fixed Bridge 7
Sperzel Trimlok Tuners
cover material: Cocobolo(Trussrod Cover/Electronics Cavity etc)
Dunlop Recessed strap buttons
body finish: Natural (Satin)
Natural Satin Neck
Chrome Daemoness Logo
Full custom inlay design "The Magnum Opus" Based around this image with some of the scrolls and
scriptures featured on the back of the guitar done freehand by Dylan in ink





(Apologies for the bad picture tried to hold the book open and take a picture at the same time ><)

Sorry for the absolute wall of specs and lack of pictures but they are to follow I swear


----------



## CD1221 (May 6, 2011)

More glorious Daemoness inlay work! I never get tired of these. Dylan is a true artist.


----------



## Khaine88 (May 6, 2011)

That picture is actually from a Book Dylan suggested I buy to research more into Illuminati and stuff like "the Magnum Opus" its called Alchemy and Mysticism, but yea hes gonna be sending me some designs on a fretboard diagram of this image which I cant wait to see :>, and yea indeed your not wrong there, after seeing him write in calligraphy in the Daemoness order book I was more or less sold on just that haha.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 6, 2011)

Ok, 2 daemoness posts in 2 days. Both with promises of an awesome inlay, and both with 0 pics...


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 6, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Ok, 2 daemoness posts in 2 days. Both with promises of an awesome inlay, and both with 0 pics...


 
^


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 7, 2011)

If I lived 40 minutes away from him I would have bought one too.


----------



## Khaine88 (May 9, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Ok, 2 daemoness posts in 2 days. Both with promises of an awesome inlay, and both with 0 pics...



They'll be along soon I swear!


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 3, 2012)

So it begins! A few alterations, as Koa was a bit difficult to get hold of we've switched to Flamed Walnut, and the body is now Flamed/Figured and Spalted maple from the same plank I believe as Andrew Helps' Master of Tridents, and we also have the Cocobollo Fretboard in all its glory! 

So here we go:





















That's all for now but I shall keep you all updated


----------



## kruneh (Mar 3, 2012)

I need to delete my ss.org bookmark.
Seriously.


Well, I just saw it on FB, and he has a couple very nice ones in the works now.
You must be a very lucky man


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 3, 2012)

kruneh said:


> You must be a very lucky man



I'm not going to disagree with you dude 
Can't wait to see how it progresses, especially the inlay
Dylan seems particularly excited about that as well


----------



## mphsc (Mar 3, 2012)

Those woods are


----------



## Rook (Mar 4, 2012)

I was thinking this exact wood combination for a pending build but wasn't sure how it would look.






Damn these Daemoness threads


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2012)

Liked the original body wood selections better, but still really looking forward to seeing the artwork and inlays


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 4, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Liked the original body wood selections better, but still really looking forward to seeing the artwork and inlays



Same here, Dylan just had some issues with obtaining them so he offered me these, to be honest I wasn't all that upset about it I think its still going to be insane


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Heres a few more chaps :>


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2012)

Every time this gets bumped up I hope for art / inlay pics


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 21, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Every time this gets bumped up I hope for art / inlay pics



So this one is dedicated to you Techno 

Heres the first look at the Inlay :>






Dylan Really out did himself on this one, words can't express how blown away/Excited I am for this now, absolutely incredible he never fails to deliver.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Mar 21, 2012)

ZAP Glue! That shit will stay on your hands for weeks! 

On a relevant note, the inlay is awesome. I love the layering with the rays of light going over the wings of the bird. Truly inspiring work.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2012)

Overall I dig the hell out of it 

From a symbolism standpoint I'm bummed he filled in the symbol for water to a solid triangle though


----------



## mphsc (Mar 21, 2012)

beautiful inlay work.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 21, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup, gonna get a Daemoness someday.


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers chaps, can't fkin wait to see the finished article if I'm honest, not sure on how much time is left but I'm counting down none the less


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 28, 2012)

MOAR PICS!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

DAT FRETBOARD!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 28, 2012)

Good gravy that's pretty


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Every time I see this pop up I hope it's a pic for the artwork going on the back


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 29, 2012)

This is going to look so good. I'm always amazed at how balanced Dylan's work is. Can't wait for him to get started on mine! 

I love the way the wood actually compliments the theme of this guitar. It has a church-like feel, with the cult dimension. Looking forward to the finished masterpiece!


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 29, 2012)

Fuck. This thread makes me want to do some inlay work on my build. Anyone know what sort of tools Dylan uses for inlay work?


----------



## Xaios (Mar 29, 2012)

Dammit, that is so nice!


----------



## Faine (Mar 29, 2012)

WHAT IS THAT GUITAR ON THE FAR RIGHT?! I MUST KNOW THIS. DAT TOP.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 30, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Fuck. This thread makes me want to do some inlay work on my build. Anyone know what sort of tools Dylan uses for inlay work?



I think he has an army of tiny imps that claw away at the fretboard wood in a precise and rhythmic manner to please Dylan's build needs. Then he probably feeds them a nice goat or hamster and then moves on to the next build. This makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 30, 2012)

Holy fucking hell, dude! This is... just absolutely insanely beautiful. I'm jealous of your guitar already.


----------



## HighPotency (Mar 30, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Fuck. This thread makes me want to do some inlay work on my build. Anyone know what sort of tools Dylan uses for inlay work?


----------



## Khaine88 (Jun 7, 2012)

So here's the latest pic, almost done, just waiting on the Dunlop Recessed strap pins to be delivered


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 7, 2012)

Saw this on FB a couple minutes ago. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful, can't wait to see the whole guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks awesome, still looking forward to seeing the artwork on the back when it's done


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 7, 2012)

Christ, Dylan's work has gotten a lot more sleek looking, I wasn't too big on his earlier stuff but this last year or so has been WICKED.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jun 8, 2012)

i have to ask is the body figured walnut, its incredible.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 8, 2012)

The inlay work is amazing! I can't wait to see the gallery of pictures when its done.


----------



## spilla (Jun 8, 2012)

Incredible... really love the timber but that inlay work is crazy!


----------



## Hauschild (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats dude! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Khaine88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks alot guys! ,

Heres a close up on the Inlay


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 8, 2012)

I keep seeing him post this on facebook. Quality stuff man \m/


----------



## HighPotency (Jun 9, 2012)

MetalMike04 said:


> i have to ask is the body figured walnut, its incredible.


Looks like the top half is. Bottom half looks like flame/spalted maple.


----------

